# Blood Ravens Terminators (WiP)



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm afraid those pictures aren't working for me... Please get them working, I wanna see those Blood Ravens! Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Fixed the images (hopefully)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like these, very clean, although Im not sure if you have drilled out the barrells on all the storm bolters. And there are couple of mould lines on the assault cannon (what a picky git)..... but other than that, as I said I like em.

I especially like the Chaplin. Do they deep strike or do they have a Landraider?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hell yeah!

Looking good mate, looking really good. They're awesome enough _now_, can't wait to see them finished. The Chaplain in particular looks sinister as a very sinister thing.

And such a large quantity of terminatory goodness! That's gonna make one hell of a mess of the enemy when they start teleporting in.

:awestruck cyclops:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

humakt said:


> Do they deep strike or do they have a Landraider?


I have a LR for them, but have never used it. They generally all DS.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice stuff chimpster, good to see some of your pics on the forum mate. 

Thats a fair old bundle of 2 up saves to have appearing in the middle of your lines, nasty.

Is it me or have you been making your own bases, I am sure that a couple of those are not standard issue and what are you doing with that old lascannon then?:wink:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I ran out of Termy bases, so I have a surplus of poker chips (same size) which work nicely.
The Las Cannon is part of my Mordians Crew (inducted of course).


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's me thinking that everyone and their dog knew about the poker-chip base thing. But apparently not...

Maybe you need to do a "basing Terminators" tute too, Elc!

nly slightly joking cyclops:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Very Nice k:
The Blood Ravens are looking great.
I like the small mods like the axe head, it adds a nice touch. I also like the Assault cannon terminator with the power sword.

What other Blood Ravens do you have? Which Company are you building?

I have just started collecting BRs. I am in the process of painting my customised Terminator Librarian (the first figure in the Company)
I will post pics when he's done. He will be my first NMM figure so he is taking FOREVER!!! should be worth it though.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

looking good, i think the red is a really good match to how blood ravens should be, slightly more "dirtier" than blood angels, keep it up :victory:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Like them. Pity the pics don't do them justice. The chaplin looks really good and sinister. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Looking good!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice Chimp. You can barely notice the old school termiantors in there. Looking forward to seeing more of the force.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Brother Constantine said:


> Very Nice k:
> The Blood Ravens are looking great.
> I like the small mods like the axe head, it adds a nice touch. I also like the Assault cannon terminator with the power sword.
> 
> ...


Well met brother!
I'm doing the third company, and I have almost a full battle company's worth of Blood Ravens.

A little short on vehicles, transports, etc, but that is par for the course for Blood Ravens!

What I'm not short on is Librarians. I can field 5-6 of them, which is disgusting, but for an Apocalypse game I may do it.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Again I must say your Termies look great k:
Are you going to mark them as belonging to the first company, or third? I am still a little unclear as to the rules on this. :scratchhead:

Any chance of seeing the other librarians?


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

I like them k:
The red u have there is in my opinion perfect for Blood Ravens k:
And i like the idea to use poker chips as terminator bases might use it my self (i have 200 that i have no use for:biggrin: )
Hope to see more of you're army


----------

